

SMSmart Simulates Useful Apps Using SMS When You Have No Data - polymathist
http://lifehacker.com/smsmart-simulates-useful-apps-using-sms-when-you-have-n-1688160346

======
polymathist
I've been testing this out for a week or so. It's amazing what you can do, and
the latency is not even close to as bad as I was expecting. They do some
clever compression, so it's actually quite tolerable and a good option for
people with limited or no data plans.

------
parthi
Very cool!

